# Okay, Just got to give Karen another shout out~BTS



## ChrissyB (Oct 24, 2009)

HI Everyone
I just wanted to give another quick shout out to Karen from Big Tree supplies. I placed an order with her a couple of weeks ago, I only bought about $60 worth of stuff, I was excercising some restraint.
Anyway....two weeks later I placed another order (or rather, changed my wish list to an order list), she shipped the same day I paid. That lady is super fast and so easy to communicate with, she always sends through all postage (registered) information without being asked. She is super professional!
Unfortunately though there are some things that I can't get from her so I am now going through and building up a wish list with Aussie Soap Supplies (WA, not the qld'ers...who are they??)It's been a while since I shopped with Aussie, so for any of you that have had recent orders with them, what did you buy? What are you wanting to buy? What were you really happy with?
I'm just curious, I really enjoy hearing other people experiences, and I always read the "customers who bought this also bought this..." boxes.
Thanks guys!
Chrissy


----------



## pops1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Only just noticed this posting so sorry for the delay in replying.
I have been using Aussiesoap supplies for my bases and since l am a small time soaper its easier to buy my butters,oils etc  from them.I am a great fan of Karen's so most of my fragrances come from her but l have bought a few different ones from Aussie.One fragrance l bought and hated was Marrakesh it turns my stomach,I love their Oatmeal Milk and honey better than Karens but Clare from Artisan soaps likes Karens best so it horses for courses as the saying goes.I love their little Jojoba beads ,really great for scrubs etc a lot better than the old bullets(bentonite)and great for using on top of soap cupcakes.
One thing l have done that might interest anybody who wants something on the Brambleberries site that Aussiesoaps don't carry.For a small booking fee you can order it and have it sent over when the next big order comes in from the States.That was very handy and the price they ended up charging me was very reasonable and a hell of a lot cheaper than buying it straight from the States taking in the freight factor.
They are really great in the communications field and get back to you quickly ,their turnaround is not a quick as Karens but so far l have received parcels within 10 days ,packaged well .
I was wondering about the Qld company as well ,how do they get away with using the same name ,just changing the supplies to supply?


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 12, 2009)

..


----------



## Manda (Nov 13, 2009)

Kudos to Karen and her top notch customer service!   

Of all the different places I've ordered from, BTS/Karen's service is the best and I trust her the most of all suppliers.

If only she sold SFIC base for all you M&P people in the Eastern States. ASS would lose some business I reckon!  :?


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 15, 2009)

I wish she sold a heap of other stuff as well.
Maybe we could pester her.


----------



## Manda (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, well if enough people give her feedback (hint hint everyone) of which products they would like to be able to buy from her, then if it's worth her while to stock them she just might choose to start supplying them. :wink: 

It may be that from her point of view, unless customers actually ask for specific products, it might be difficult for her to guage demand and how easily she would be able to sell them.  (Just guessing.)

It's always worth asking the question..


----------

